# spanish



## deerhunteralabama (Feb 6, 2008)

Kids caught some spanish this weekend, what is a good way to cook them? How are they fried?:hoppingmad


----------



## Bamagirl325 (Nov 18, 2008)

They are great fried. Had some last night. In my corn meal and flour mix I add garlic, pepper & some cajun seasoning. Enjoy..


----------

